# No more NED online



## ter21wat (12 November 2012)

Just tried to access www.nedonline.co.uk and found that it has now been closed  Really liked this sight for passport checks, associating your horse and its passport number with yourself and the register of stolen horses. Real shame that its now gone  When you try to access the you get the following message:

Sorry, NED Online is no longer available 

DEFRA's contract with the National Equine Database Ltd (NED) finished at the end of September 2012 and DEFRA have given notice that they are not awarding a new contract for a central equine database. Therefore, the NEDOnline website could not continue to operate and all NED Services including horse search, lost and stolen register, horse associations, pedigree, progeny and performance reports, passport check, NEDLinks and equine reminders are no longer available.  

If you have any questions about horse passports these should be directed to Defra. Contact details can be found at: http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/horses/ 

Please note that this does NOT affect the National Equine Crime Database (NECD) which is a seperate and independent organisation. 


The NED Team would like to take this opportunity to express our sincere thanks to our users for all your support. 

Wishing you all a very happy and horsey future. 

The NED Team


----------



## Rollin (12 November 2012)

Dear NED Team,

I wonder when it will be that DEFRA will rue the day.  I never appreciated how truly informative a NED could be till I moved to France.

It is bad news for British horse owners.


----------



## adja (12 November 2012)

I knew it was closing and decided to print off existing 'reports' I'd generated stored on there in my NED account.  That's when I discovered someone had attached a photo of my mare who had allegedly been put to sleep by friends who had her on loan.  I was able to trace my little mare and was reunited with her last week she'd been moved from Cheshire to Gloucestershire since being sold whilst on loan.  NED was invaluable because without this the people who claimed she was dead would have got away with their deception.  It is a shame general public cannot access vital information now :0(  Without NED the pond life of the horse world will have a field day.


----------



## Penny Less (12 November 2012)

i find it incredible this site has been closed. We were all forced into having passports and paying for the privilege and the only proper database and check for owners has now gone.
AMazing how Defra has taken all our cash and then pulled the plug


----------



## starryeyed (12 November 2012)

What a shame  Can't understand why DEFRA chose to close such a valuable resource.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (12 November 2012)

starryeyed said:



			What a shame  Can't understand why DEFRA chose to close such a valuable resource.
		
Click to expand...

Because Defra has been subject to massive public spending cuts and doesn't get any income from those registering on it. The only way it could continue would be if was a legal requirement to register and a fee was paid. That would go down like a lead ballon!

Seeing as the Government's Agenda is to cut red-tape and rely on self-regulation then that's not likely to happen. 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/oct/20/spending-review-cuts-environment?fb=nativehttp://


http://www.defra.gov.uk/corporate/about/how/regulation/


----------

